# Chainsaw fun. Just in time for holloween.



## John W. Batton (Oct 21, 2017)

New scar on knee. Had just taken off my chaps and decided to make one more cut. I was tired by that point. Mistake!!!


----------



## Cycledude (Oct 29, 2017)

Ouch !!!


----------



## 661Joe (Oct 29, 2017)

That sucks. Get well soon


----------



## tylerbeach3 (Dec 6, 2017)

Glad u are still with us.


----------



## jomoco (Dec 6, 2017)

Think of it as a valuable lesson learned, ole chap!

I can't wear chaps climbing, but I do keep kevlar n carbon fiber n stuff over my shins, knees n thighs, just in case.

That's why it takes half an hour to put my boots n stuff on!

That'll be a 25 dollar surcharge billed to you in addition to any actual work done today Mr Jones.

Wanna retire?

Keep raisin your rates till the phone stops ringin!

Jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Dec 7, 2017)

Kinda pricey chainsaw protection though!

But gettin stitched these days costs way over 1500 bucks!




Jomoco


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 12, 2017)

I got 4 chainsaw cuts, two were nasty, never went to a doc or got stitches,
kept it clean and wrapped in gauze and duct tape,
the scars are less visible than if I went to a doc,
also my last tetanus shot was in 1979.
Jeff


----------



## CLASSIIILVR (Dec 14, 2018)

THIS WAS IN 2017 BUT FOR FUTURE SAW OUWIES........

CLEAN IT OUT SUPER SUPER SUPER GOOD WITH ALCOHOL AND PEROXIDE....THEN POUND THE ANTIBIOTIC OINTMENT INTO ALL THE NOOKS AND CRANNIES AND PUT GAUZE OVER IT AND WHAT EVER KIND OF TAPE YOU HAVE THAT WILL KEEP IT SEALED OFF AND EVERY DAY FOR THE FIRST 4 TO 7 DAYS CLEAN, APPLY OINTMENT AND SEAL BACK UP WITH GAUZE AND TAPE. AFTER THAT YOU CAN KEEP OINTMENT ON IT AND USE TAPE TO KEEP IT PULLED TOGETHER AS BEST AS YOU CAN AND IT WILL HEAL UP FAIRLY QUICKLY. WAY FASTER IF YOU KEEP IT WET AND SEALED UP THAN SCAB UP IN FIRST FEW DAYS. 

GLAD YOU DID GO DEEPER! YIKES!


----------

